# Paint suggestions



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..gonna be refinishing a guitar in a few week and it's a 3 color scheme, and trying to find out what's the best quality paint i can use for it....I need it to be rattlecar doh...

a place near by sells car paint in rattlecans, was wondering if it could work?..

anyone as any suggestions?..

thanks for the help.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use automotive paint on solid colours. Dupont "crhoma-base" and "chroma-clear". The local NAPA store mixes it and yes they will do spray bombs but I hear they're pricy. 

(disclaimer) I've never totally painted a guitar with spray bombs. Only touchups on the clear & stuff.


Edit - and use a mask, that stuff is nasty.

In the near future all auto finishes will be water based. That's a good thing.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I use automotive paint on solid colours. Dupont "crhoma-base" and "chroma-clear". The local NAPA store mixes it and yes they will do spray bombs but I hear they're pricy.
> 
> (disclaimer) I've never totally painted a guitar with spray bombs. Only touchups on the clear & stuff.
> 
> ...


THat's what i was thinking of doing. But what kinda paint is it?..is that laquer?, acrylic?..

the store here, Napa is 25$ a can. need 5, so not to bad..


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not enough of a painter to know to what call it. I just know it as base/clear.

It's 3 parts, the paint, reducer, and activator.......if anyone knowlegdable wants to chime in & help me out here. kqoct

I even went out to the shop & read the cans.....nothing.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It would be an enamel. What colours are you looking for? You'll need clear lacquer top coat it too. 

There are some crazy chameleon colours out there. There is a pickup running around here that you can't tell what colour it is. Changes for blue to green to purple. Totally amazing.

http://www.basfautomotivepaint.com/products.php?cat=483&PHPSESSID=c32634b59110304cc5b6ebb9bb7fd676
http://www.jackspaintplace.com/images/mtt21/image035.jpg


Other than that you can use Krylon from crappy tire.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> It would be an enamel. What colours are you looking for? You'll need clear lacquer top coat it too.
> 
> There are some crazy chameleon colours out there. There is a pickup running around here that you can't tell what colour it is. Changes for blue to green to purple. Totally amazing.
> 
> ...


Krylon will crack to easlily actually. SO that's why i was looking at car paint basicaly. i will do Black, white and red, and clear coat naturally.


----------

